# (Sport-)Optiker gesucht



## theobviousfaker (17. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Da meine normale Brille leider zu rutschig ist wenn ich schwitze, suche ich eine Radbrille. Die üblichen Modelltipps kenne ich bereits, aber ich kaufe sowas ungern blind übers Internet und außerdem bräuchte ich auch die passenden geschliffenen Gläser für die Innenclips. Leider kenne ich keinen gescheiten Optiker in der Gegend Frankfurt/Offenbach der sich damit auskennt. Mein Stammoptiker kennt nicht nichtmal die Adidas Evil Eye..
Ich wäre über jegliche Tipps sehr dankbar! Umgebung Frankfurt/Offenbach/Hanau ist kein Problem, gerne auch weiter (Darmstadt, Mainz, alles was im RMV-Gebiet liegt  ).

Über die Sufu hab ich leider nix gefunden, außer im "allgemeinen Plausch"-Thread nur auf welcher der fast 800 Seiten finde ich das?!


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Also mein Optiker in 65719 Hofheim am Taunus, unten am Marktplatz (Optello) hat die Evil Eye in verschiedenen Versionen ständig im Haus. Da wirste auch gescheit beraten.

Ich muss mir auch endlich mal sowas besorgen, nur ich komm mit den ClipIns nicht so klar, aber das ist bei Jedem anders.

Werd mir für die Oakley bald mal korrigierte Gläser leisten. Wenn die ned so teuer wären ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (17. März 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r den ersten Tip  
Ich will die Brillen auch erstmal live ausprobieren, deswegen suche ich einen Laden. Hatte auch am Anfang Ã¼ber korrigierte dunkle GlÃ¤ser nachgedacht, aber bei Einsteigspreis 300â¬ kann ich mir auch gleich etwas in der Evil Eye-Kategorie holen, ist wohl praktischer und stabiler.


----------



## soulfly (18. März 2007)

frag mal bei fielmann nach der uvex lightning...
ist in einigen tests testsieger geworden hat 2 od 3 wechselscheiben und keinen clip.

http://probike-koblenz.de/sess/utn;...e/shopdata/?main_url=go.shopscript?a=6-02-012

solltest du für knapp 140 bekommen....


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Hi,
ich hab die Brille "Faktor-Titan" (39,90) nebst Clip-Fassung (9,90) bei Canyon gekauft (+ Porto).
Damit zum meinem Optiker, welcher mir für weitere 40-50 EUR zwei einfache, nichtentspiegelte Kunststoffgläser eingebaut hat.
Ich habe diese nun ca. 3/4 Jahr und bin damit sehr zufrieden (insbesondere hinsichtlich des Gesamtpreises). Die fehlende Entspiegelung merke ich nicht, auch wenn ich bei meiner normalen Brille eine sog. Superentspiegelung habe.
Edit: Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du Brillenträger bist.


----------



## buntspecht (19. März 2007)

ich hab meine radbrille mit korrekturgläsern gekauft bei brillen-weiss auf dem römerberg in frankfurt. bin sehr zufrieden damit, konnte mehrere modelle testen und im windkanal ausprobieren.


----------



## TrekFuelEX7 (19. März 2007)

Jo, Brillen Weiss auf dem Römerberg im FFM ist gut.


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2007)

Haste schon mal über Linsen nachgedacht? 

Ansonsten kann ich in Hanau den Klassert&Seeliger empfehlen.... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## bestmove (19. März 2007)

Eine fundierte Beratung "Rund um die Sportbrille" bekommst du in Offenbach bei der Bieberer Brillenladen GmbH (http://www.brillenladen.de). Sehr nett, sehr kompetent und nein, ich bekomme keine Provision oder ähnliches. Die haben sogar nen Windkanal


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. März 2007)

Danke für die Tips, beim Bieberer und beim Römer werde ich auf jeden Fall vorbeischauen! Ich hab jetzt noch den Optik Jung in Offenbach(Kaißerstraße) gefunden, der führt zumindest einige Brillen und die Beratung war auch in Ordnung.

Linsen hatte ich letzten Sommer ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich jedenfalls kann die kleinen Nachteile absolut nicht ausstehen und vielleicht vertrage ich sie auch einfach schlechter als andere (die weniger klagen als ich).


----------



## *gustav* (19. März 2007)

Brillen Weiss am Römerberg in Ffm ist ne Top-Adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider62 (20. März 2007)

Hi Guy, falls du noch keine Sportsonnenbrille gekauft hast, hÃ¤tte ich noch zwei gute Tipps fÃ¼r dich. Schau dir auch mal die Rudy Project an. Trage diese selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Leicht, sieht geil aus und es gibt ein ZubehÃ¶r wie bei keinem anderen Hersteller. Tipp zwei, kaufe diese bei mir, â¦.jaâ¦..habe ein eigenes GeschÃ¤ft und kann dir natÃ¼rlich einen Spezialpreis machen!!! Falls du Interesse hast: [email protected]


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. März 2007)

Welche Rudy Project meinst du denn genau? RP-Brillen sehen auf jeden Fall gut aus. Auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so funktionell wie die Adidas Evil Eye, aber das muss ich noch ausprobieren.


----------



## freerider62 (20. März 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich kein bestimmtes Modell. Dem Einen gefÃ¤llt eine leichte Halbrandlose, dem Anderen eine geschlossene Kunststoffbrille am besten, je nach Geschmack. Ich z.B. finde die Rydon und die Horus echt geil. Aber wie gesagt, ist es natÃ¼rlich Geschmacksache, welche einem besser gefÃ¤llt. Bei den GlÃ¤sern die in einen Fassungsclip eingebaut werden, wÃ¼rde ich auf keinem Fall auf eine HÃ¤rtung und die Superentspiegelung verzichten. Habe da einen spez. Hersteller, der mir solche GlÃ¤ser schon ab 29,00â¬ Stk. besorgt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. März 2007)

Ok ich werd mir die mal anschauen. Sind die eigentlich ähnlich funktional wie die Evil Eye, alles mögliche demontier- und austauschbar? Ich bin nämlich ein kleiner Rowdie bei dem Plastik oder filigrane Metallteile eher Verschleißteile sind.


----------



## freerider62 (22. März 2007)

Kein Thema, super robust und multifunktional. Wenn du weist, was du für eine möchtest, sag mir noch mal bescheid, damit ich dir mal eine Angebot machen kann, falls du Interesse hast!? Vergiss nicht deine Glasstärken mit anzugeben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. März 2007)

Alles klar werde ich machen. Allerdings verzögert sich die ganze Sache leider nun etwas. Prioritäten wurden verschoben  Aber ich werd an dich denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sehenswert (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

bezüglich der Suche nach einem geeignetem Sportoptiker empfehle ich einmal auf folgender Webseite nach zuschauen: http://sziols.de/vertrieb/index.htm

Die Sziolsprodukte sind wirklich super und die Kollegen die diese Brillen führen haben meistens auch eine gute Auswahl an andern Sportbrillen die geeignet sind.

Liebe Grüße
Yvonne Schäfer 

_____________________________________________________
Sehenswert
Zentrum für gutes Sehen
Niederwall 14
33602 Bielefeld


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. April 2007)

Hui sehr guter Tipp, danke dir  Die erste wirkliche Konkurrenz für die Evil Eye, die werd ich mir anschaun (zum Glück gibts nen Laden in der Nähe)


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2007)

Zumindest die Sziols Fahrradbrille (Modular 2 Bike) ist lächerlich schlecht im Vergleich zu Evil Eye. Ein klappriger Plastikbomber - die Adidas ist zwar auch nur aus Plastik, aber man kann Plastik gut und schlecht verarbeiten... Außerdem vergleichsweise unbequem da das relativ kantige Plastik teilweise direkt auf der Haut sitzt. Auch der Blendschutz des Innenclips der direkt an der Stirn anliegt ist komplett aus Hartplastik. Die Evil Eye streichelt einem dagegen übers Gesicht. Nichtmal Gummi gegens verrutschen gibts an der Sziols. Nicht umsonst sagte mir die Optikerin, dass sie Sziols auslaufen lassen, sie sind nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig bei dem Preis.

Also wirds wohl doch ne Evil Eye.


----------



## steveslug (8. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen. Ich suche einen guten Sport-Optiker im Hochtaunus und Main-Taunus Gebiet? Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Vielen Dank


----------



## blackbike__ (10. Juni 2018)

steveslug schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen. Ich suche einen guten Sport-Optiker im Hochtaunus und Main-Taunus Gebiet? Könnt ihr was empfehlen? Vielen Dank


Hab gute Erfahrung mit Optik Cho in Kronberg.


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juli 2018)

Geh mal zum Bernd Flick bei Optik Knauer in Bad Soden. 
Der ist selbst aktiver Sportler, Augenoptikermeister....und Brillenträger!
https://www.optik-knauer.de/

Grüße
Tom


----------



## steveslug (26. Juli 2018)

Bin bei Brillen Weiss am Römerberg in Frankfurt fündig geworden. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Bei Frau Gärt.... bekommt man eine sehr kompetente Beratung für alles Arten von Sportbrillen.


----------

